# Homemade Mosquito Trap



## sonnyr (Jul 28, 2012)

Hope somebody can use this method to trap mosquitoes, I got it from a Facebook post.


----------



## sonnyr (Jul 28, 2012)

Oops, I wanted this to go in as "Off-topic content. Click to see post." 
Sorry for the misdirection. Can anyone help so I won't do this again. I thought it was going in the "Coffee Lounge" forum.


----------

